# Telus Mobility Dealer (chilliwack & Area)



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey all,

Well i'm back in chilliwack working at Telus Mobility Apex Communications here in Chilliwack . I'm doing B2B for telus cell phones but of course do consumer stuff as well.

If you need a new phone or your with bell or fido or rogers and want to transfer to telus then there are some really lucrative offers telus gives for B2B stuff. 

Just message me if you got questions or stop by and see me 103-45300 Luckakuck Way . If you got more then 3-4 phones you want to active i can surely travel a ways to come see you at work if need be. That's the advantage of being a B2B rep  

Shawn Appleton


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool. I'm already with telus. They treat me pretty fairly so far.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am with Telus too and like 2 weeks ago i found that they screwed up on the date of my contract so instead of ending on 2012 will end 2013 gggrrrr


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

What is B2B. Why wife is with Bell or whoever. I've been with Telus forever and they always refers me to their loyalty team.

Always wanted to share my plan with my wife. Chilliwack is a long way out though. PM me if you want to talk. May have to go out to Abbotsford.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, not to bash on telus but do the loyalty team actually do anything for you? My dad's been with telus for over 10 years and not once had they offered him any perks. Just last week he called into renew his contract and all they offered him was $40 credit (didn't even cover the cost of the phone on a 3 year term) on his next cell phone, and this was restricted to just a regular phone plus upon given the $40 he has to sign for 3 years. 10 years of service and all they offered him was $40. He was pretty ticked off at the way he was treated but he still signed on cause he needed a new phone and didn't want to lose his number.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Cool. I'm already with telus. They treat me pretty fairly so far.


That's good, im more of a local contact for people.. nice face to face that way.



Claudia said:


> I am with Telus too and like 2 weeks ago i found that they screwed up on the date of my contract so instead of ending on 2012 will end 2013 gggrrrr


you would have got a better deal on your phone, but if it's wrong call telus directly to fix it up.



gklaw said:


> What is B2B. Why wife is with Bell or whoever. I've been with Telus forever and they always refers me to their loyalty team.
> 
> Always wanted to share my plan with my wife. Chilliwack is a long way out though. PM me if you want to talk. May have to go out to Abbotsford.


b2b = business to business, deal with mostly businesses. now adays business plans are like 2 + phones.. good good deals. I'll send ya a pm for sure, would be great to get you both on the same plan, would save ya lots of mula.. that's what we aim for anyways.. there is no point if it does not save ya money.



vdub said:


> Just out of curiosity, not to bash on telus but do the loyalty team actually do anything for you? My dad's been with telus for over 10 years and not once had they offered him any perks. Just last week he called into renew his contract and all they offered him was $40 credit (didn't even cover the cost of the phone on a 3 year term) on his next cell phone, and this was restricted to just a regular phone plus upon given the $40 he has to sign for 3 years. 10 years of service and all they offered him was $40. He was pretty ticked off at the way he was treated but he still signed on cause he needed a new phone and didn't want to lose his number.


Depends where about in his contact he is. If he's half way through your kind of out of luck.. you gotta realize they give people really good deals on phones when you first sign up. There is a new buyout program telus has which basically lets you pay a fee to upgrade your phone and renew your plan, i personally did it.. worked good. 
If he wants me to look into it shoot me over his cell number and i'll see whats going on.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, he wasn't really on a contract anymore since his contract expired a few years back. Would that have made a difference? And I don't think his plan was one of those really expensive ones either, I looked at it and it was about $30. I know for a fact that bell is discriminative towards people with cheaper plans than those with the expensive smartphone plans. So I wonder if the value of certain plan makes a difference in the way telephone companies offer perks.

Anyways I don't think there's anything that can be done now since he just locked on for another 3 years.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

vdub said:


> Well, he wasn't really on a contract anymore since his contract expired a few years back. Would that have made a difference? And I don't think his plan was one of those really expensive ones either, I looked at it and it was about $30. I know for a fact that bell is discriminative towards people with cheaper plans than those with the expensive smartphone plans. So I wonder if the value of certain plan makes a difference in the way telephone companies offer perks.
> 
> Anyways I don't think there's anything that can be done now since he just locked on for another 3 years.


I think you could have got an iPhone 3G for free with 3 years. I have got free air time and free features in the past and my plan has always been around $30 as I refuse to use data plan even though I have a smart phone  I even got free phone and $100 credit for phone before the contract expires.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, there's seriously something I'm not getting if you're able to get a free phone and my dad couldn't.

My contract with Bell is almost up and I've been trying to get them to give me a free smartphone if I sign up for another 3 years but they keep on refusing because they say I don't have data and my plan doesn't add up to $50/month to justify giving me a smartphone. My plans only about $24 but hey I'm a student and I can't afford anymore than that per month. Any tips on negotiating with them?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

With telus you need a data plan and voice plan at least 50$ a month in order to get the acquisition offer, that's just the way of the beast.

‡ Available until June 30, 2011 for clients who activate or renew on a 3 year term with a Clear Choice Voice and Data rate plan of $50 or greater.

If your on bell right now it might be worth a shot calling telus directly to see if they would give you some kind of deal without data as your currently on bell. They will do alot to get new clients, you might be in luck. let me know what they say.

Telus Mobility Canada toll-free: 1-866-558-2273


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome back to the Wack Shaun.

I just resigned for 3 years with Telus Mobility. Their loyalty dept. gave me a sweet deal. 

200 anytime min. (all I really need since I work at home)
10 unlimited nationwide friends/family (all my long-distance friends are among the 10)
Unlimited texting 
1 GB data
Early evenings/weekends Free
100 min. nationwide LD 
Caller ID/call forward/etc.
$25 for a new 4G Samsung Galaxy S Fascinate
Otter case at cost
And my Samsung phone acts as a WiFi hub for my wife's smart phone when we're out together.

My data/everything plan is $55 and has pretty much everything I need.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

yea that's a good deal!!  Telus can be very generous when it comes to that type of stuff. 

If anyone ever gets deals like that directly from telus obviously you have to go to a dealer (me) and get the phone and set it up. I AM in chilliwack, but i can always set everything up and send it to one of our stores around the fraser valley so you guys can just pick it up.

I obviously make comission when it comes to selling phones, but half of my job is looking into correct rate plans, make sure you are getting the most out of your plan , saving you money, etc etc. 

Shawn


----------

